# Be careful when using this product



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I love mine. I truly don't know Jack about sharpening and this guide helps me get it right and still remain ignorant to the process. It is a great tool


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at one of these, but like you, I just haven't been able to bring myself to buy one. I guess, because I'll have to actually put a recognizable angle on my chisels. I have some second hand antique Japanese chisels that were sharpened by hand, and I've continued the tradition of having various angles on them. Usually I just touch them up on the waterstone and the buffing wheel. I have one of the cheaper roller guides that I use for my plane blades, but it would be nice to try out the micro bevel adjustment.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i've heard a ton about this jig too and also been putting off this purchase. i think that once i get some better chisels i might get this. thanks for the post!


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey TWW, This will turn ho-hum chisels into good chisels. I used Greg3g's on my Irwins chisels and Groz planes in march when we visited him and my Planes are still kinda sharp and my chisels are still sharp enough that I don't even need a mallet to square up corners.

This jig is the #1 item on my list to P/U ASAP


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have one and can recommend it as well. Also the camber roller accessory.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Have one, works great! Nice review!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Love mine too…. I used to have and old side clamping jig that was just plain difficult to use. This jig is wonderful with any stone or sandpaper!


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Got it. Love it. Easy to get the same angles on every chi8sel and plane iron


----------



## John_Sr (Jun 5, 2008)

I just purchased mine this weekend also. I am glas to hear that you are using the scary sharpe method. I still need to get some glass. great review.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

John_Sr: I just picked an old piece of glass from a window that was replaced… I cant stress enough how important it is to use a dead flat base surface. before using the glass I was using a "very flat" cutting board, but because I was trying to "protect" the cutting board from getting ruined, it wasn't as secure, and worry free.

what I did with the glass was (double sided) taped a full sheet of 100 grit to it, and I use that entire sheet as a primary grit to set the rough angle, and then I just place the next grit on top of the 100grit paper, and the abrasive material keeps the finer grit paper from moving around. Once I'm done with the finer abrasive paper - I just move on to the next grit and place that next grit on the 100 grit paper using the same technique… swapping grits is a snap, and I can (surprisingly enough) re-hone a chisel in less then a minute (tested!) swapping between 600-1000-2000 grits on the fly.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I ran by a glass shop a couple of months ago and picked up a 12in x 12in x 3/8in piece of glass for $12. Got home, made a sleeve for it outa cardboard and duct tape.

Found my wet/dry sand paper superfine grits (1000 and 2000) at the automotive parts store. Couldn't find it locally in a wood/home store. A friend (mechanic) suggested that I try the parts store.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

true. finer grits are not available at the big-box stores. I didnt even find them at Rockler to my surprise. but Woodcraft has them for $.50 a sheet and also has them in bulk packages - not bad at all, and good quality abrasive from my experience with it so far.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm still using the original version of the jig. I've made my own jig to make sure I load the item to be sharpened consistently. I can clearly remember the surpise the first time I used it and discovered the joy of sharp tools. That was a major day in my woodworking experience.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I'll have to put one of these on my wish list.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Within moments of starting to use the MkII, that I got for Christmas, I poked myself in the finger with an extremely sharp chisel…I was so impressed that it got that sharp that quickly. Like you I was impressed with how little effort sharp chisels cut, I highly recommend the MKII. It certainly has made chiselling much more productive and fun…and probably safer as I am not trying to power through a cut but letting the tool do the work. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Nice review!

Thanks… Adding to my wishlist… I should probably get some chisels beforehand though…

So many tools… so little time…


----------



## hasbeen (Jan 18, 2011)

I need one of these for sure.


----------

